# Hitch-hiking Alaska



## Synthect (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm looking for a person to travel with hitch hiking or any advice for hitching Alaska. Currently situated in Anchorage looking to either travel to Girdwood or Seward first (or anywhere you can suggest too). I have my own supplies and whatnot and travel with medical supplies. I can give you further contact methods if wanted, doesn't really matter who you are as long as you're honest.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 8, 2018)

My advice is to take a bus or hoof it towards the outer city limits of Skankorage (just like in any big city) before sticking the thumb out. I've waited a while for a ride when hitching out from within the city. Alaska's the easiest place I've hitchiked other than northern Cali.


----------



## NomadFisherman (Apr 23, 2018)

Alaska is easy hitching get to the outskirts of anchorage on 1 and you will get picked for hole ride to Seward I do it every salmon season I work at Icicle plant there as a Machine operator/Mech. Seward has a abandoned orphanage you can squat but BE STEALTH, the neighbors see you they will call 6 up.


----------

